# I Need help with android upgrade/root



## metechlover (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello

I am very new to the android world and i have got me an Jiayu G3. its a very nice phone for a low price. But my problem its that i really want it to run jelly bean. So my question is this, can i just upgrade my phone to the new firmware. I have found me a rom that i think looks nice and have pretty good guide. here is the link: http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-12/ . and if this is right can i just follow this guide then: http://www.needrom.com/recovery-with-lewa/ ?
Or do i need to root my phone first? 
And if i do not need to root before, how do i root it after then?

Please give me any advise that you think could be helpful for me cause i`m trying to learn this new operation system.


----------

